
The worst and the best plane trips. Visualizing 1M flight routes - Stately
http://matall.in/posts/deep-insights-visualizing-1m-flight-routes/
======
Stately
Link to the tool the author used: [https://cartodb.com/deep-
insights/](https://cartodb.com/deep-insights/)

